# 38 weeks and adoption



## BabyMamma306

I decided on adoption for this baby a while back and things have now become more real than expected. I'm beyond excited for the family I have chosen but I am also nervous about the adoption. 
Both my partner and I know this choice is the best we can choose for this child, but the idea of having the baby with us still haunts our minds.
We have a little keepsake box for the baby for when the child goes to the new family, they suggested we make something for the baby and we have no idea what we could make. our first thought was knitting but I can't knit and neither can he. Any ideas on that part?


----------



## Loski83

That's really lovely and very brave what your doing. You could maybe do a poem and put it in a nice frame for in the babies room, you could use your fingerprints to do the edging round the poem.


----------

